# Monkeypox (or here we go again?)



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Monkeypox. MONKEYPOX.

Ever since I first heard about Monkeypox, the word makes me smile. I know, I know. It is an unpleasant disease that can put you on your back for a month, so I do not think the virus is funny nor is getting sick an amusing activity. For some reason I find the word itself tickles my funny bone. 

I will use the fact that the fist case has been reported in B.C., as an excuse the make a Monkeypox post. Btw, unlike saying it the word, typing Monkeypox is not enjoyable at all. 

There are 77 reported cases in Canada. 

The disease presents with skin lesions (pox) as well as flue like symptoms. 

Unconfirmed reports also indicate that infected people may develop a craving for bananas, an uncontrollable urge to climb trees and, in severe cases, a long protuberance or growth at the base of the spine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You just couldnt hold it back
...could you! 🤣😂🤣😂🐒


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure its true..but what I understand is monkey pox don't even come from monkeys..but then again..chicken pox didn't come from chickens lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes. And I've had German Measles and I'm not even German.
Oh ... Wait ... I am German. Well, I was German.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You just couldnt hold it back
> ...could you! 🤣😂🤣😂🐒


Actually I was doing quite well. I thought of doing a post like this about a month ago, but I have resisted. I got up at 2:30 this morning so technically I'm not legally responsible.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It could be worse...Ape Mumps, Babboon spots, Chimp Chunks! 😂🤣


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Actually, I heard that the in the correct pronunciation of the word, the "k" is silent...a disease brought to us by the fine people who gave us Covid-19. A pox upon them all!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My understanding it was called monkeypox because it was first seen in monkeys in the late 50s I think. But now what else can we have for social dilemma to cause panic. . . Cue the non monkey monkeypox! Guessing if this doesn't work king Kong is next?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rodents lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes ratpoxs wouldn't have the same ring to it would it? Lol it just seems like every time we turn around this jumanji game keeps getting restarted.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I like the term Jumanji. What a great description for what has been going on. A continuous barrage of emergencies with a hint of conspiracy. I am going to try to remember to use it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

At least Asia isn't responsable for this one.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

So they would have you believe. < insert evil laugh here >


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> At least Asia isn't responsable for this one.


Careful they may start blaming your home country on this one lol 

I think wasn't it Cameroon where the first one was documented back in the day? I have family from Cameroon area so I don't mean anything bad by it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well at least this is an old one and not something man made


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

OH NO!!

"The World Health Organization (W.H.O.) announced on Tuesday that it will officially rename the monkeypox to address concerns about the stigma and racism associated with the word. "


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> OH NO!!
> 
> "The World Health Organization (W.H.O.) announced on Tuesday that it will officially rename the monkeypox to address concerns about the stigma and racism associated with the word. "


Oh brother. At least the monkeys will be happier now. But what about all the chickens? No one cares about how they feel?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> OH NO!!
> 
> "The World Health Organization (W.H.O.) announced on Tuesday that it will officially rename the monkeypox to address concerns about the stigma and racism associated with the word. "


What are they changing the name to? I’m sure someone somewhere will still find something to be upset about with the new name 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> What are they changing the name to? I’m sure someone somewhere will still find something to be upset about with the new name 🤣


Human pox? Big scary pox? No idea and good question. Seriously are they changing it? Haven't heard that yet but been outside all day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ConfusionPox


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh brother. At least the monkeys will be happier now. But what about all the chickens? No one cares about how they feel?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> OH NO!!
> 
> "The World Health Organization (W.H.O.) announced on Tuesday that it will officially rename the monkeypox to address concerns about the stigma and racism associated with the word. "


How about controlpox


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Coronaviruspox most likely.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> How about controlpox


What about WHOpoxs?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

W.H.O. had not decided on a new name. They just think that monkeys are racist. A lot of words in the English language seem to be racist or phobic or insensitive or noninclusive or other stuff I don't even get. Swear words seem to be okay though. Personally, I think the whole English language should be scrapped. Just hearing English words could be triggering for some underprivileged people.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Personally, I think the whole English language should be scrapped.


What do you purpose we speak instead? 🤔 Maybe a form of sign language so that a tone cannot be inferred in order that offense can never be take? Go back to the days where shop owners had to have pictures instead of words on their signage?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> What about WHOpoxs?


The Pox-WHO-Must-Not-Be-Named


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> What do you purpose we speak instead? 🤔 Maybe a form of sign language so that a tone cannot be inferred in order that offense can never be take? Go back to the days where shop owners had to have pictures instead of words on their signage?


I have no suggestions. That would be up to smarter people than me. Certainly there are many hand gestures that are inappropriate. I do prefer menus with pictures, but I doubt you could have a complicated line of communication with just pictures. We would all have to carry large books full of all the images we might need to have a conversation.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Or
The Pox-WHO-Must-Rename


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Human disease W.H.O , C.D.C, B.💩! That way we all understand!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> What do you purpose we speak instead? 🤔 Maybe a form of sign language so that a tone cannot be inferred in order that offense can never be take? Go back to the days where shop owners had to have pictures instead of words on their signage?


Lol I need to teach you about asl. It does have a tone but has non manual markers and basically your facial expressions can relay a lot more than English words can lol.

German maybe?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> The Pox-WHO-Must-Not-Be-Named


Yes that is acceptable new name! But a mouth full.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Monkeypox is continuing to spread. The first case has been confirmed here on Vancouver Island.

No word so far about the name change. One would think that if there is a system for naming these things (like BG4N6 or whatever), it should take five minutes to announce the new name. But I guess it requires forming international committees, several symposia in exotic locations, and a period for stakeholder feedback, before a new designation can be presented to the public.

Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox. Though I'd say it a few time while I still could.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I was informed yesterday the first case for Tenn was identified in Nashville. A good distance from me but once school starts back in August we have students from all over the state. So we may see it in a little over a month time now. 

Let me know about a name chance but Mike if you say it 3 times is it like beetlejuice ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We just had a confirmed case in ID. Haven’t heard any new names so I guess they decided to still call it monkey pox.
Sounds like most people who get it would have mild fever and recover on their own… sounds serious. 👀 
Not that I want to get monkey pox or anything. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We had a confirmed case in Columbus, Ohio. Whatever. I'm not going to spend my life worrying about every virus. Funny how the FDA approved a monkeypox vaccine shortly before the virus was out in the public.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

This Monkeypox thing seems to be a slow burn. It is slowly spreading and some experts are getting more concerned.
Over 13,000 cases globally with near 3000 in Spain and near 2000 in UK, Germany and US. Almost 500 cases in New York City alone. NYC now has three mass vaccination sites set up to combat the growing monkeypox outbreak.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Rodents lol
> View attachment 231298


I didn’t know 
Diseases can have relatives


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Did you guys see a new deadly disease from Ghana? Dunn Dunn Dunn!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh no!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Here’s the link. It’s called Marburg… I briefly saw an email headline about it this morning at 4am. Lol 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/07/18/marburg-virus-disease-ghana-africa-who/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a surprise. I guess they are expediting their depopulation plan.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s scary


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Don’t worry, I’m sure Gates and Fauci already have a patent on a vaccine.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Seriously? I just hauled a load of gravel and we have a new virus already. Ugh. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Here we go AGAIN! 
I noticed the picture on the info site was from 2018? Have they known this all these years? 🤔


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Dun DUN DUN!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Here we go AGAIN!
> I noticed the picture on the info site was from 2018? Have they known this all these years? 🤔


You’re more observant than I … I didn’t really read it. I just figure there’ll be something new every 2 years. Coincidentally on election years more than likely, but I’m sure that has nothing to do with it at all 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I agree that couldn’t have anything to do with it… ^^


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

You guys can be so cynical. Can't you just believe what they say and do what they tell you to do? It's for your safety. It's to save the planet. It's for the children.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m not a history buff but have learned some of it…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

All just learn history


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙈😳😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

UN health agency chief declares monkeypox a global emergency

WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus made the decision to issue the declaration despite a lack of consensus among experts serving on the U.N. health agency’s emergency committee. 

There have been no deaths from this strain of the virus that is outside of Africa.

Note: no word, so far, on a name change.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m not sure if it’s a emergency


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Not again


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Marburg virus was discovered in Marburg Germany, in the 1950s. Nothing new about that one. It's related to Ebola and is easier to contain.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

It seems WHO's head not clear on the concept of a tie.


ZURICH/LONDON, July 23 (Reuters) - World Health Organization head Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said on Saturday he had to act as a* tie-breaker* to resolve a disagreement on whether to declare the Monkeypox outbreak a global health emergency.

*Nine* members of the expert committee were *against *the designation with *six in favour*, Tedros told reporters


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe they need my math remediation class lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was gonna say it must be the ‘new math’ 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No, they just need another excuse to lie and fear control the public. They have.nothing else to do☹


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

yes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ☝


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

_New York City health officials called on the World Health Organization (W.H.O.) to rename monkeypox, citing the “stigmatizing effects” the virus’s name may have on “vulnerable communities.”

The call to rename monkeypox comes as 1,092 New York City residents have tested positive for the virus, according to city data. New York City’s health department website also refers to monkeypox as “Orthopoxvirus.”_


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> “Orthopoxvirus.”


Why put virus on the end?! It's not coronavirus II. It's a pox! End it at orthopox!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

But then....they cant re-scare everyo e with a NEW vaccine!😯💉


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes the 
Vaccine is useless oh and don’t come at me with a 
Argument please


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So ortho pox. . . Straight up right pox. . . Do they stand up straight? I thought theybare kinda irregular pox. Why did they pick ortho?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ortho in medicine refers to bone/ structure . So they are talking bone pox? Why? Or like you said, non erect? Hmmmmm guess they are just guessing!😂🤣Its WHO by the way...not CDC nor AMA.😂🤣🤯


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ortho in medicine refers to bone/ structure . So they are talking bone pox? Why? Or like you said, non erect? Hmmmmm guess they are just guessing!😂🤣Its WHO by the way...not CDC nor AMA.😂🤣🤯


I was trying to follow the biology term hahaha either way they still don't make sense lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You know what they should name it? They should use the latin word for monkey which is "Simia". That way they aren't really renaming it, but just taking the stigma away. It should be Simiapox.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> So ortho pox. . . Straight up right pox. . . Do they stand up straight? I thought theybare kinda irregular pox. Why did they pick ortho?


When I hear orthopox it reminds me of orthodox… are they trying to shift the stigma?
Im not sure that’s gonna work like that. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

In this case it was _"New York City’s health department website _[that] _refers to monkeypox as “Orthopoxvirus.""_


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Orthopoxvirus is a genus of viruses which contains the following species:

Abatino macacapox virus
Akhmeta virus
Alaskapox virus
Camelpox virus
Cowpox virus
Ectromelia virus
Monkeypox virus
Raccoonpox virus
Skunkpox virus
Taterapox virus
Vaccinia virus
†Variola virus
Volepox virus


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

So, Monkeypox is a type of orthopoxvirus.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> So, Monkeypox is a type of orthopoxvirus.


However, orthopox is the umbrella with several different (as you pointed out)… they can’t just lump them under one name or how would we know if we had cowpox or raccoon pox?
Or monkey pox? Lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Orthopoxvirus is a genus of viruses which contains the following species:
> 
> Abatino macacapox virus
> Akhmeta virus
> ...


It’s to bad it’s named monkeypox instead of vaccinia virus. That name would have fit the bill perfectly


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

City of San Francisco declared a public health emergency over the Monkeypox outbreak.

New York State declared the Monkeypox outbreak an imminent threat to public health with 1300 cases in New York City alone.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

There are 22000 cases of Monkeypox outside of Africa. Unfortunately, the first fatalities related to Monkeypox have been reported. One in Brazil and two in Spain. It's not clear if Monkeypox was the actual cause of death, a compounding factor or just coincidental. 

There have been 75 suspected deaths in Africa, mostly in Nigeria and Congo, where a more lethal form of Monkeypox is spreading.

The fight for oddly limited vaccine seems to be heating up.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I see it has now been declared a public health emergency in the US. Now they can order us all to get the vaccines, I can see my place of employment and our stupid governor making it mandatory or you can't work. I still have permanent damage from the CV vax that my doc and pulmonologist both said I should not get, but those in command at the state said no exceptions if you work in health care. I went through the almost 2 years, unvaccinated, of dealing with people with the virus and never getting so much as a sniffle but they don't care about that. I can see them going overboard with this monkey pox virus. Instead of toilet paper, I guess we will have a shortage of bananas?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi, yes I understand that the mandatory vax went to the Supreme Court,and that they can no longer do that. Im sorry for the damage that caused you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear you are suffering from the vax. 🤗


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m sorry for the damage it did to you


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

*Monkeys under attack in Brazil amid rising monkeypox fears*
August 9, 2022
SAO PAULO (AP) — The World Health Organization expressed sorrow on Tuesday for the killing of monkeys in Brazil amid fears of monkeypox contagion.
Brazilian news website G1 reported on Sunday that 10 monkeys had been poisoned in less than a week in the city of Sao Jose do Rio Preto, in Sao Paulo state. Similar incidents were reported in other cities.


I am no longer surprised by the fact that I am continually surprised by what some people think and do.

It would never occur to me that killing a few monkeys would somehow solve anything related to this virus. I cannot even imagine a line of thought that would lead anyone to such a conclusion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Just like when someone killed a bunch of bats when the media blamed bats for covid.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well all think back to the killing of cats during the black death. Everyone thought cats were to blame when in fact the cats were helping to control the mice that was spreading it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

First possible case of human-to-dog monkeypox transmission.

‘not surprising,’ WHO says.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> First possible case of human-to-dog monkeypox transmission.
> 
> ‘not surprising,’ WHO says.


Says a lot about our society.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was pretty sad when I saw that story.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don’t believe everything they tell you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Uh, you guys do know that "monkey pox" has been around since the 1950's right??


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Uh, you guys do know that "monkey pox" has been around since the 1950's right??


Yes which is why I don't understand then wanting a name change.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

No, no, no… this is a new and very dangerous virus that could possibly be the end of the world! We must be prepared 🤣


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

The reality of monkeypox is like a myriad of the ailments, it is spread by direct contact to the open lesions. IT was isolated in the US in the 1960s which shows it has been with us for over 60 years. Nothing novel about it like covid initially was.

You have to come into contact with the lesions to be infected. Which maybe among the reason for thousands reported (?) cases between Los Angeles and San Francisco.

Washing your hands, observing for lesions, and of course not doing what LA and SF are noted for can pretty much keep you safe Monkeypox. New it aint.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes we know that. But 90% of the public doesnt . Its just a way to FEAR the people to Follow Their Rules! Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

From various Monkeypox "fact sheets":

Initially monkeypox was first detected through research in Denmark in 1958 when monkeys exhibited a “pox” like disease. 

The first human case of Monkeypox was identified in 1970 in a 9-month-old boy in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.

In 2003, the first monkeypox outbreak outside of Africa was in the United States of America and was linked to contact with infected pet prairie dogs. These pets had been housed with Gambian pouched rats and dormice that had been imported into the country from Ghana. 

Other isolated occurrences of Monkeypox outside of Africa have seemingly only been reported since 2018.

The mult-counrty global spread of the virus started in 2022.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

🤷 they're just preparing us for embola. They've already tried to bring in to US twice that I remember. 
Interesting that this virus also targets gays, aids didn't work I guess. 🤔


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

Glad to see most of the people here are not wearing ineffective and potentially dangerous face diapers and know monkeypox is just another means of control.

I think most of us realize that monkeypox has be active in the USA since we were toddlers! Now since it first was identified and isolated in the USA in the 1960s the whole country is now at risk? Yeah, right.


----------

